# Saw V?!



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I just saw... the commercial (Damn unintended pun) But really now? Another?...​


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 1, 2008)

The third one made me throw up, I stopped seeing them after that :/ and I have a really strong stomach for gore.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 1, 2008)

I love gore.....don't love the saw series.
Actually, I'm quite pissed off at lionsgate at the moment.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

It wasnt bad to me but they really need to stop... Its just getting old.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, maybe they'll find some new sort of creature puree to drown someone in this year.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a strong stomach too but I am yet to see Saw4. The last victim in 3 made me cringe just because of the nature of the device the guy was in.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 1, 2008)

Terrible series, and they've fallen prey to money-hungering. IV was pushing it, V is just... no.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I eat steak when I watch the movie, gore isnt a problem at all. I just jump every now and then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Terrible series, and they've fallen prey to money-hungering. IV was pushing it, V is just... no.


Its not terrible, but its not good. I agree with everything else you said though ^_^;


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 1, 2008)

You know what really disturbs me?
Hellraiser remake.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 1, 2008)

I dunno, I saw Saw III and IV and thought they were actually pretty good...

But I agree; Saw V seems a bit much...


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm so seeing it, fuck you guys who don't like it XD.

Really, I just like the traps and the meaning behind them.  In IV the abused wife and the abuser husband impaled through each other and the wife had to literally remove the cancerous husband from her life.  Genius trap with a purpose.  The twists at the end are decent too.  The fact that the tests are never who it seems it's supposed to be for.  I don't know if you guys are expecting horror..but they aren't horror movies.

Also, the gore is nothing =/


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm so seeing it, fuck you guys who don't like it XD.
> 
> Really, I just like the traps and the meaning behind them.  In IV the abused wife and the abuser husband impaled through each other and the wife had to literally remove the cancerous husband from her life.  Genius trap with a purpose.  The twists at the end are decent too.  The fact that the tests are never who it seems it's supposed to be for.  I don't know if you guys are expecting horror..but they aren't horror movies.
> 
> Also, the gore is nothing =/



What this guy said.


----------



## E-mannor (Oct 1, 2008)

gutz and gore are just icing to a cake... but the fact that after the first saw movie they lost their substance... where is the actual cake??? too much frosting is just sickening.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> gutz and gore are just icing to a cake... but the fact that after the first saw movie they lost their substance... where is the actual cake??? too much frosting is just sickening.



I'm hoping this 5th, being the "last?" will flesh out the whole cake through the 5 movies.  The story for each has been revealed through the sequel so far.  Three and four took place at the same time which when I found out I was like "wtf?!"


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

I think its going to be horrible. they are just dragging it out for all its worth. the other ones sucked.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 1, 2008)

Should they still be making this? I thought the rule was after the 4th one you either start a new franchise or you change the entire premise.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, there is once again another Saw movie teens will be hyping and scaring over when all the movies probably stink of manure.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Oct 1, 2008)

Personally, I love the Saw movies. #2 was my favorite so far and #3 was my least favorite but #1 had like the best ending ever!



Takumi_L said:


> I'm hoping this 5th, being the "last?"



I heard they're going to stop at 6 so next year will probably be the last one.


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Personally, I love the Saw movies. #2 was my favorite so far and #3 was my least favorite but #1 had like the best ending ever!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they're going to stop at 6 so next year will probably be the last one.



#2 was my favorite as well.  The ending was worth it^_^.  3 was like ; but when 4 ended I understood 3 more.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything after #2 it was too much. Not saying the twists werent bad. (The back story was really interesting). But really a dying cancer patient making some suicidal chick and a detective work for him... out of nowhere. (They must have met on some torture game chatroom or something) Plus where the hell is all of this money coming from to make the traps and getting the buildings, not to mention that he hasnt left a paper trail that the FBI cant find.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the Saw movies, as well as any other gory movie. ^^ I've only seen the first three movies, though. I loved the Angel Trap in Saw III. ^^

And for those of you who have no clue what the Angel Trap is, it's the one that Amanda created and put Kerry in. If Amanda didn't remove herself from a device, then her ribs would be pulled out, her guts would fall to the ground, and... yeah. xD It was one of the inescapable traps, though, so it  was inevitable that she was killed.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 5, 2008)

I cant wait to see it so I can vomit bile and blood on my own crotch.  Why dont they just end it already, hopefully 5 will be the last.  Well at least they havent run out of ways......really really crazy/kick ass ways to kill people.  Yay to killing people.


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Anything after #2 it was too much. Not saying the twists werent bad. (The back story was really interesting). But really a dying cancer patient making some suicidal chick and a detective work for him... out of nowhere. (They must have met on some torture game chatroom or something) Plus where the hell is all of this money coming from to make the traps and getting the buildings, not to mention that he hasnt left a paper trail that the FBI cant find.



Umm were you paying attention in the movies?  And they found him fairly easily actually...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Umm were you paying attention in the movies? And they found him fairly easily actually...


Yes they did, but he managed to escape too.


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yes they did, but he managed to escape too.



Because of the impatient cop dumbass.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Because of the impatient cop dumbass.


The more I think of it the more I hate the movies.


----------



## Takun (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The more I think of it the more I hate the movies.



I find myself yelling at the TV.

NO.  DON'T SHOOT.  WTF.  WHY!?!?!?!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I find myself yelling at the TV.
> 
> NO. DON'T SHOOT. WTF. WHY!?!?!?!


I get the same urge.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't seen any of the Saw films, but I will agree that it seems like a fifth one is too much. I mean, what's the point?


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm more afraid at the fact that "A Nightmare On Elm Street", "Friday the 13th" and "The Birds" are going to be remade. =<


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 16, 2008)

there are going to be nine, count them: I II III IV V VI VII VII IX, saw movies.

CAN YOU SAY OVERKILL?!?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

DUn care for it...just want to know what traps they have this time


----------



## Golse (Oct 16, 2008)

Devi8 said:


> there are going to be nine, count them: I II III IV V VI VII VII IX, saw movies.
> 
> CAN YOU SAY OVERKILL?!?


...seriously?

The creators have that many ideas for horrific ways of mutilating people?  I'd hate to see what they have in their basements.

Also: Damn, if they already have all of those planned, they'll never listen to my proposal.  I was going to propose _Saw VI: Celebrity Saw_, where Alex Trebek is (inexplicably) Jigsaw's successor and hilarity ensues.  I'm not sure yet what Sean Connery's trap would be, but I figured they'd come up with something.

(If this has been done already, don't tell me.  Let me think I'm clever, at least for a little while longer.)


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 16, 2008)

Sav V is supposed to be the last one. They said it was supposed to be "The saw to end them all" or somethin along those lines.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Sav V is supposed to be the last one. They said it was supposed to be "The saw to end them all" or somethin along those lines.


...sadly no...rumors going around for a 6th one..


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing is solid with the Saw movies. Someone will make a lame twist to keep it going.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 20, 2008)

Sigh I can't wait till Saw goes down in flames. Btw you can't always trust rumors. Some people start them just to fhk with us. And yet I could see the idiot producers makin the god damned twist to make yet another......Saw is gonna fail epically <3


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 20, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> You know what really disturbs me?
> Hellraiser remake.





Kukilunestar said:


> I'm more afraid at the fact that "A Nightmare On Elm Street", "Friday the 13th" and "The Birds" are going to be remade. =<



For serious?

I'm excited for the Ice Cream Man with Crispin Glover personally.

I like Saw, but I'm in it for all the neat devices.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 20, 2008)

i saw part of the first Saw movie, thought it was okay, but i'm not too interested in seeing the rest of it or seeing the others.

i definitely think V is overkill by far. tops there should have been two. the first one, maybe two, were possible good ideas for films, but now, i think it's just gore-porn.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 21, 2008)

I am one of the few people who want to go see Saw V. Why? I don't care about the plot. I like to see people get tortured and brutalized in extremely creative ways. The Saw series provides quite a nice amount of this.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 23, 2008)

skittle said:


> I am one of the few people who want to go see Saw V. Why? I don't care about the plot. I like to see people get tortured and brutalized in extremely creative ways. The Saw series provides quite a nice amount of this.



Agreed. xD It's kinda hilarious.

... Which must mean I'm demented, amirite? T.T

Anyways, I just watched the Pendulum Trap from Saw V, where Seth has to either stay laying on the table and get himself cut in half by a pendulum, or stick his hands into holes and get them crushed. FUCKING EPIC. <3


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

The one bit I never really understood was in the first movie , when the doctor is trying frantically to get the cell phone (which is just out of reach) why instead of ternikiting his leg with the shirt to cut his foot off why didn't he just use the shirt to drag the phone to him?


----------



## Lukar (Oct 24, 2008)

Monak said:


> The one bit I never really understood was in the first movie , when the doctor is trying frantically to get the cell phone (which is just out of reach) why instead of ternikiting his leg with the shirt to cut his foot off why didn't he just use the shirt to drag the phone to him?



Good question. o.o'


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 24, 2008)

Monak said:


> The one bit I never really understood was in the first movie , when the doctor is trying frantically to get the cell phone (which is just out of reach) why instead of ternikiting his leg with the shirt to cut his foot off why didn't he just use the shirt to drag the phone to him?



i know. i just saw the whole first saw movie today [sci fi channel was showing them, or at least the first two, and i'm boycotting jeopardy this week] and during that part, i was like, "Oh my goodness. he was so very rational up until now, and he could very easily remove his shirt and use that to get the phone, especially considering that it was his idea for the other guy to do that just a few hours ago. i don't understand how he's so stupid now."

also, i'm really now good at imagining myself in their situations, so the movies aren't scary for me at all. the ONLY things i like about those movies are that Westley from The Princess Bride is in the first one and sometimes it's cool seeing the clever contraptions or situations Jigsaw makes for his victims. unfortunately, some of the traps and things he makes aren't even all that clever or special.

the saw movies definitely aren't my favourites.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

I visit the four channels.  Of course I like the gore.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Saw movies. The first 3 were awesome, but the 4th one was just alright. Hopefully the 5th one won't disappoint me even more. I just want to see very gory traps and perhaps more survival instincts than stories. Whatever got Jigsaw to become what he became flies 10 feet above my head. I enjoy the movie for what it is. Not the message. Because suspense movies aren't usually the ones I trust the most for "meaningful" messages anyways.


----------

